

SUSE Studio-- extremely slick custom distro generator from Novell - evdawg
http://susestudio.com/

======
chanux
Slax had somewhat similar service for quite some time now.
<http://www.slax.org>

------
blasdel
It took me a second to realize that this is a web app!

------
zmonkeyz
o/` suse-suse-studio! o/`

